# pam is blocking pambase: which wins?

## Punchcutter

I'm trying to upgrade world, and getting:

```
<sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0-r1 (is blocking sys-auth/pambase-20080306.2)

```

I don't know which of these is the newer/preferred one, so I don't know how to handle the block.

Can someone provide advice?

Thanks,

Dave

----------

## skellr

Hi,

pam 1.x will pull in pambase, but pambase doesn't want anything less than pam-0.99.9.0 installed. <sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0-r1 

The 0.99.x versions of pam don't need pambase as a dep so upgrading pam to that version first should clear things up.

```
emerge -1 ~sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0
```

----------

## Punchcutter

```
# emerge -1 ~sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0 [0.99.10.0]

[blocks B     ] <sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0-r1 (is blocking sys-auth/pambase-20080306.2)

```

Sorry, I'm still confused... could you suggest something else?   :Embarassed: 

Dave

----------

## skellr

Apparently I was too.  :Smile: 

looks like pam-base is already installed so try to upgrade pam first without specifying a version.

It's strange it's telling you it's blocked when you already have 0.99.10.0 installed.

----------

## tarpman

remove pambase

update pam

emerge -avuDN world

revdep-rebuild

profit!

----------

## Punchcutter

 *Rainskellr wrote:*   

> It's strange it's telling you it's blocked when you already have 0.99.10.0 installed.

 

Well, actually that has something to do with something I didn't mention... I was attempting to "downgrade" my system from testing to stable... which I've now given up on.  I was doing something similar on a new installed machine at home, and thoroughly screwed up that machine.  It really doesn't seem like something that one is intended to do   :Embarassed:  So I gave up doing it on the machine in question (for this thread) and just decided to leave it at testing level.  I'm now re-emerging world and it seems to be doing fine.

Sorry for the confusion, but I appreciate your help.

Dave

----------

## skellr

That makes sense. I've never tried to switch back to stable from testing but they say it's a lot of hassle to do. You might be able to get away with unmerging pam if things were recompiled with -pam first so nothing is linked against it. quickpkg could save a headache by making a package of it first, so if emerge breaks from an unmerge you could then extract the package to / as a temporary  fix.

There might be a topic around here about downgrading glibc, Or not trying to.   :Laughing: 

Good luck

----------

## hujuice

```
emerge --sync

emerge -C sys-auth/pambase

emerge sys-libs/pam

```

And enjoy your logins...

The last command will install the 1.0.1 version of pam and the 20080318 version of pambase, as dependency.

HUjuice

----------

